# Forza 5



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Anybody got it pre-ordered? Ive just had chance to drive the Mclaren P1 around Laguna at the Game Xbox party.

Was just perfect! The feedback through the triggers when braking was epic!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah got it coming on launch day along with a day one console.
Looking at the videos turn10 have put on YouTube of the F1 cars it looks poor and comical. 

Hopefully the normal cars will be better and no doubt I'll spend 90% of my spare time on it.


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Same here, day 1 couldnt find the day 1 version of Forza so ordered the normal. Can't freaking wait.. Just hope the x1's work after all the reports I am seeing of ps4's bricking.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh yes and looking forward to it.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Its a bit disappointing to say the least IMO.

Massively shortened track and car list from FM4, No Nordschleife til a pack comes out next year.

Im that disappointed with T10 that i cancelled my XboxOne preorder and shall wait til next year when they are cheaper and they have added more tracks and cars.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ive got the LE version coming Friday.
I just hope my Xbox one gets delivered then as well.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it only available for xbox one? sucks.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

its only ever been on xbox. the car list is still huge, once you have played it you will you understand just how good it is


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got forza 5 coming as part of my day one console ,
Looks like its going to be a download size of 31gb ,
Going to take me quite some time to download on a 2mb connection,
But looks an epic game cant wait.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Liam_89 said:


> I've got forza 5 coming as part of my day one console ,
> Looks like its going to be a download size of 31gb ,
> Going to take me quite some time to download on a 2mb connection,
> But looks an epic game cant wait.


So you opted for forza instead of fifa?
I went for fifa for free and forza as extra.

From what I've read it's more of a prologue than a full game


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

Dannbodge said:


> So you opted for forza instead of fifa?
> I went for fifa for free and forza as extra.
> 
> From what I've read it's more of a prologue than a full game


I wanted forza but got one with FIFA instead, hopefully can find someone who wants to swap


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> So you opted for forza instead of fifa?
> I went for fifa for free and forza as extra.
> 
> From what I've read it's more of a prologue than a full game


Yeah i wanted forza , having already had fifa 14 on 360 and wasnt keen ,
Im sure the forza 5 is a full game download ,
Worked out better for me as simplygames only had forza 5 day one consoles which i wanted.
If anybody fancies racing add me : 
x L i a m 8 9 x


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

edition_25 said:


> its only ever been on xbox. the car list is still huge, once you have played it you will you understand just how good it is


Car list is anything but huge.

This is a massive cop out by T10 tbh, its just a shiny FM4.

I'll pick it up next year when consoles are £300>


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

played today at xbox one tour in Manchester, great gameplay, love the feedback on the triggers when accel n braking. Just shame I've got to wait till next year when I've got the money..


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

AndyVee said:


> Same here, day 1 couldnt find the day 1 version of Forza so ordered the normal. Can't freaking wait.. Just hope the x1's work after all the reports I am seeing of ps4's bricking.


Only place that has Day one edition of forza5 is game. its exclusive to game in uk as is the steel book edition


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've just read that there are problems already with the game.
If you're getting the le version, people are not getting the cars or VIP tokens they are meant to get.

Some other people are reporting that there is a second delay between hitting a car and actually hearing the noise of it. 
No doubt there will be a patch soon for it.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Everything seemed to work ok this morning with my LE I got , only did a few races though .


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

That's good to hear John. I haven't even fired mine up yet.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've played a fair bit of forza now.
It's much improved over forza 4 and so far it's brilliant.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Those drivatar's are some dirty drivers , the ones off your friends list are the worst.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

John74 said:


> Those drivatar's are some dirty drivers , the ones off your friends list are the worst.


Yeah its always First corner Carnage no one seems to brake and end up using other cars to turn the corners. They will get better as the AI adapts. It makes it more interesting though as one of the drivatars could be leading right up to the end only to spin off at the last corner . i will admit though my drivatar will more than likely race dirty :wall:


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mmmmmm like a normal Sunday then john


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

DAN019780 said:


> Mmmmmm like a normal Sunday then john


Yeah looks about right lol








And no neither of them are my car just the AI racing as normal on the Topgear track.

Something I noticed yesterday while racing in C class is the little 500's do a stoppie when trying to brake at the end of the longer straights. Funny to watch if your behind them but not so funny if they are behind you.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just had the Lotus F1 car gifted to me by Turn10 , off to do a few laps


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I got the Lotus f1 car as well 
I think it's to make up for the balls up they made with the tokens not being enough to buy any car in the game.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like turn10 have listened to the criticism and are making some changes.
Read about it here
http://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/wir_11_27_13

Also 50% off all cars this weekend


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Game have this on demo in the shop. 

It looks fun and the graphics looks great. 

It's got the same issue as all the console games though, the physics seem so canned and leave me cold. 

I would like to try with a good wheel and pedals with time to get the settings adjusted. 

Initial impression says to me just another arcade racer though, which is what many want. I do prefer realism though. 

It's a lot of cash to consider spending to find that my initial impression might be my opinion later too.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Has anyone heard of the forza rewards?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah I get forza rewards. One of my last rewards was 4 million credits for forza 5.

My ugly Veyron that is now matt black.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Johnny_B said:


> Has anyone heard of the forza rewards?


http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/?lc=1033


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> Has anyone heard of the forza rewards?


Yeah.
Been using it for a while for forza 4 and horizon. 
As above I got 4 million the other day.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Im only new to forza rewards as i got forza 5 .. pretty decent like! got 3 million the day i fired up forza 5


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I finally had a go of F5 earlier and I must say it was the nuts! I'm slightly disappointed with the decrease with the amount of cars and no Nordschleife but I was aware of this since the release.

It's so tempting to buy an Xbox One and F5, but while I'm saving to get an Evo in the new year I cannot justify spending almost £500 just yet


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I finally had a go of F5 earlier and I must say it was the nuts! I'm slightly disappointed with the decrease with the amount of cars and no Nordschleife but I was aware of this since the release.
> 
> It's so tempting to buy an Xbox One and F5, but while I'm saving to get an Evo in the new year I cannot justify spending almost £500 just yet


its well worth the 500 tho


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> its well worth the 500 tho


Ha! Oh I know it will be, but I'm trying to talk myself out of getting one. I'm a sucker for impulse buying though


----------

